# Enter at your own risk...(Picture Thread)



## kos (May 19, 2009)

The goal is to post the scarriest, creepiest, twisted, images know to man in the hopes of scaring little children, and unfortunate souls who have stumbled across this thread past their bed time.








With that being said let the pictures speak for themselves...:twisted


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

kos said:


>


OMG - that's creepy, like Tom Brady :lol.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

^Great minds ..... :lol


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

^yes, I didn't see yours until I posted :lol


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

counterfeit self said:


>


ROFLMAO, was getting ready to post this.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)




----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## Teehee (Aug 7, 2005)

Not exactly a picture but





lol


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

Teehee said:


> Not exactly a picture but
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All I can think of when I see that is: "My name is Talky Tina, and I'm going to kill you! Hehehehehe!"


----------



## fern (Nov 16, 2008)

Belshazzar said:


> All I can think of when I see that is: "My name is Talky Tina, and I'm going to kill you! Hehehehehe!"


I love all those original b&w episodes of the Twilight Zone.


----------



## anonomousguy (Jan 27, 2010)

i'd post some images but i think i'd get myself banned :\


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

kos said:


> The goal is to post the scarriest, creepiest, twisted, images know to man


The pictures that would really qualify as the creepiest or most twisted I would get banned for posting here. :afr


----------



## Dictionary (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

& LOL!


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

Dictionary said:


>


 oh MY GOD! HAHA this is a good one.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Sabreth said:


>


Omg that's friggin creepy!


----------



## rik (Jan 4, 2010)

]


----------



## Dictionary (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## Dictionary (Jun 26, 2010)

Ewww!!! ^^^^


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

WOW, lots of great stuff!!!


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

Eww. Some of these pictures are indeed disturbing.

Except this just made me laugh. 


Dictionary said:


>


shyvr6, I... hate you. *shudder*

:b


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Makes me shiver EVERY TIME. OMG.

also, Lotus boob.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)




----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

shyvr6 said:


>


AAAAAHHHHHHHHHH!!!! :afr


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Sabreth said:


>


I think I saw the movie-type thing this pig is from  It's really scary. Pig-human hybrids terrify me T-T



zomgz said:


>


Do you know what this is from? I know I've seen it before but I can't remember what artist or book or anything.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Ohpewp said:


> Do you know what this is from? I know I've seen it before but I can't remember what artist or book or anything.


 It is called "Saturn (Chronos) Devouring His Son" by Francisco de Goya

uke


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'd pee my pants if I was driving and I saw this in the sky










OR THIS......:afr:afr:afr


----------



## duskyy (Oct 23, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


>


any idea what these are from?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

shyvr6 said:


>


Where's a flame thrower when you need one?


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

Sabreth said:


>


This is the best post yet. That first one gives me the absolute creeps. Old, weird photos with unknown origin or explanation are what nightmares are made of.

As for that pig... the way it's eyes roll back in it's head out of nowhere with the tongue :afr


----------



## Dictionary (Jun 26, 2010)

CeilingStarer said:


> This is the best post yet. That first one gives me the absolute creeps. Old, weird photos with unknown origin or explanation are what nightmares are made of.
> 
> As for that pig... the way it's eyes roll back in it's head out of nowhere with the tongue :afr


The pig has a pretty smile though :teeth


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Dictionary said:


>


This is from the movie "Freaks". It was filmed in 1932 using real circus sideshow freaks. A classic murder mystery with a twist.


----------



## Scorpius (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

counterfeit self said:


>


lol! awwww


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> OMG - that's creepy, like Tom Brady :lol.


How is Tom Brady creepy? That makes no sense.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

CabecitaSilenciosa said:


> This one was already posted. :|












:b


----------



## Blondegina (Jun 28, 2010)

OMG the spiders!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now I'm gonna have nightmares!!!!!!! I can kick a clowns *** and maybe a freak or two but OMG the spiders!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## MagusAnima (Mar 4, 2010)

****Image removed****

And also:


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Some of these pics make me want to uke​


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Awesome thread! I love disturbing stuff.

This is sad though. This 13 year old named Omayra Sanchez was trapped for 3 days in in water and debris because of a landslide caused by a volcano eruption in 1985 Columbia. Her legs were trapped and they didn't have the right equipment to move the debris. A journalist took this picture of her shortly before she passed away because of hypothermia and gangrene.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## Manfi (May 30, 2010)




----------



## moop (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

Albert Einstein or Marilyn Monroe?


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

sanria22 said:


>


They looks creepy but they're actually really neat! They're made of bread hehe.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## jacksondoug3 (Sep 26, 2009)

That spider nest picture... ughhhh










happy tree friendss


----------



## Richard Miles (Feb 26, 2010)

*le Loup*










i love her outfit


----------



## stuart (Jul 16, 2009)

Saw this one on another board:

http://bitey.com/flash/pilliga/pilliga.html


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

^ that is freaky! i wonder if it's the ramblings of a madman, but it sounds eerie.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Bob! That scene freaked me out.



















I need to watch this show again.


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

^^that was an awesome movie, thought it was gonna be some neuteured pg-13 film but it really showed the brutality of war


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Manfi said:


>


Oh MJ


----------



## BitterSweetMe (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

Click on the link if you dare 
http://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z383/handsignals/yuk.jpg


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

angus said:


> Click on the link if you dare
> http://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z383/handsignals/yuk.jpg


:um


----------

